# what's your favorite current sitcom?



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

just wondering what people thought were the best sitcoms on tv. for me, I've enjoyed watching:

two and a half men
how I met your mother
freddie


I know there are many others, and am interested in seeing people's lists and comments.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Don't know how long it will be around, but I'm kinda liking "Out of practice"


----------



## padmalinowski (Dec 21, 2005)

Arrested Development, until it is killed, then Scrubs.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

My Name is Earl
Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

1. AD
2. MNIE
3. S
4. HIMYM


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Arrested Development.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Arrested Development.

When it's gone, The Office.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

My Name Is Earl
How I Met Your Mother


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

1. Arrested
2. The Office
3. Scrubs
4. My Name is Earl
5. King of Queens


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Arrested Development.
> 
> When it's gone, The Office.


me too


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

My Name Is Earl

The only other sitcoms I'm actually watching are Will & Grace and Everybody Hates Chris, which are both ok, but not really appointment television this year.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

AD








Scrubs
Office


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Boondocks, AD, MNIE, Scrubs are the top tier comedies this season (assuming Scrubs regains its footing; we've only had one night so far).
Then, HIMYM, EHC, South Park, Simpsons.
The Office I've only watched once, and it seemed good so I'll give that some more time.
Can't wait for it to come back: Entourage.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

My Name is Earl


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

According to Jim
South Park
King of Queens


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Arrested Development and Scrubs


My Name is Earl kinda but now that it's on Thursdays I doubt I'll keep up with it. eh.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

1) How I met Your Mother
2a) The Office
2b) My Name is Earl


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

David Platt said:


> _Arrested Development._
> 
> When it's gone, _The Office_.


Me three.

After those two, I like _My Name is Earl_ and _Everybody Hates Chris_.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Scrubs (and nothing else)


----------



## jyagnd (Jan 8, 2006)

Family Guy!!!
king of queens 
how i met your mother


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Arrested, Earl, Scrubs, Office, Family Guy, and still growing on me, American Dad.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

1. Scrubs
2. Arrested Development
3. How I Met Your Mother
4. Family Guy
5. My Name is Earl
6. King of Queens


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Alphabetically: Arrested Development, My Name is Earl, Scrubs, The Simpsons. Those are the only comedies I watch. (NBC and I gave up on Joey at about the same time.)


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

The Wire & Arrested Development


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Scrubs. I'm not really watching much of anything else.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

1. The Office
2. AD til it's gone
3. Scrubs

Does Family Guy count as a sitcom? if so it's #1


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

1. Scrubs
2. How I Met Your Mother (funny, Robin and Lily are hot, and I love the 10 sec intro theme music)
3. My Name is Earl
4. Out of Practice (didn't like it at first, but it grew on me - I forgot if it was the Thanksgiving ep or the wedding ep when I thought "hey, that was really funny.")

While I like AD, I just don't have the patience or tolerance to find it, and it's almost always put in a slot where it's in conflict with 2 other things I want to see. I just wait for the DVD sets. I know that doesn't support it in the ratings though. Of course, I'm not a Nielson or a Tivo household, so it's not like my viewing habits matter anyway...

I'm eagerly awaiting Emily's Reasons Why Not. There should be a pretty obvious pattern in my viewing habits.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

My Name is Earl


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

The Office


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Arrested Development
The Office
My Name is Earl
Family Guy

"Tell your friends."


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

+ Family Guy and American Dad although I think those are more adult cartoons.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

AD is the only one I ever watch, and even that is pretty rare. Sitcoms just don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

My Name is Earl
The Office
King of Queens
The Family Guy (if animation counts)
The Simpsons


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

AD & The Office.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

In order:

Arrested Development
Scrubs
Two & A Half Men
How I Met Your Mother
My Name Is Earl
Out Of Practice


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Arrested Development


The Office
My Name Is Earl
Scrubs

Tony


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Arrested Development
Scrubs
My Name is Earl

They're the only three sitcoms we watch. As someone lese said, sitcoms just don't do it for me much anymore. I'd rather a mystery/adventure drama to sink my teeth into.

Cheryl


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Malcolm in the Middle
Weeds (30-minute drama?)
Living with Fran
Out of Practice


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

The one that makes me laugh the most: Two and a Half Men*
The one I feel best about watching: Scrubs

*But episodes, like last night's, that focus on Alan being a dweeb are pretty unbearable.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

George Lopez


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

How I Met Your Mother - hands down no contest winner.

Corner Gas (CTV) would be my next choice. I never miss either, and usually watch both live (although I have been under the weather, so went to bed early last night before HIMYM with the satisfaction of knowing it would be tivo'd).


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

Arrested Development
The Office
Scrubs
Family Guy (If it's considered a sitcom)

And I started watching Out of Practice because of my love for Paula Marshall, but it makes me laugh more and more every week. Last night's was probably my favorite.


----------



## bighurt1b (Feb 23, 2005)

The Office
HIMYM
MTV's True Live


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

The Office but a wide margin. King of Queens #2.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Arrested Development

2. Scrubs/The Family Guy

3. My name is Earl (only just started watching it, but I like it)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Desperate Housewives (it is a comedy, right?)
Scrubs
Office
Arrested Development
My Name Is Earl
How I Met Your Mother

I didn't include animated shows, but if I did, they would dominate my list as I watch and enjoy almost every comedy on Adult Swim as well as South Park and the Simpsons.


----------



## Cathy/Vik (Jul 7, 2002)

Scrubs


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Boston Legal, Denny Crane is hilarious

1. MNIE
2. HIMYM
3. TAHM
4. W&G
5. KOQ
6. F


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

It's a tie between Scrubs, Arrested Development and My Name is Earl.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

My Name is Earl.


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

Arrested Development
How I Met Your Mother
My Name is Earl


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The Office, Earl, and The Simpsons.

I enjoyed "Joey" too, hope it comes back.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Not necessarily in this order:

1. Scrubs
2. Arrested Development
3. How I Met Your Mother
4. Family Guy
5. My Name is Earl
6. Curb Your Entusiasm

And yeah, I know it's mindless crap, but The War at Home always makes me laugh, and I just can't explain it, so I give it honorable mention.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

out of the very very few i do watch, it's the office. I've learned that I hate shows with laughtracks. The people who put them in the shows are stupid and the people that need to be told when to laugh are stupid. if it's funny, i'll laugh. Period. I feel insulted when watching a show with a laugh track. Laugh tracks must be banned. Then I'd probably watch more of their shows to be honest. Things like the simpsons, office etc do quite well w/o laugh tracks. 

And I always wish i could go back in time and see if the exact same Friends ratings would be there even without a laugh track.

getting off soap box now..ty


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

JTAnderson said:


> The one that makes me laugh the most: Two and a Half Men*
> The one I feel best about watching: Scrubs
> 
> *But episodes, like last night's, that focus on Alan being a dweeb are pretty unbearable.


I just started watching Two And A Half Men this season, and it does make me laugh, too. I haven't been a real Charlie Sheen fan, so I think that may have kept me from watching the show previously. But, it does make me laugh more than any of other sitcoms, esp any of those on network tv.

on premium, .. I thought Weeds was GREAT^

I saw where Earl won people's choice for best new comedy last night.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

These are the only ones I currently watch:

Curb Your Enthusiasm
The Office
My Name is Earl
King of Queens


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Everybody Hates Chris. The only sitcom I can bear to watch.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I know it's in decline, but I'm surprised nobody mentioned That 70's show. I don't watch that many sitcoms anymore, but mine in order are:
That 70's show
My name is Earl
Joey
How I met your mother

I just added The Office the other day, and I'm thinking about picking up Arrested Development again.


----------



## BenderSD1 (Dec 27, 2002)

Arrested Development is the only live-action comedy I watch, plus it's my favorite show.

If animation counts, then:
Futurama
Family Guy
South Park
Aqua Teen Hungerforce
Squidbillies
Home Movies


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

In order:

The Office

My Name is Earl

King of Queens

Everybody Htes Chris

How I Met Your Mother


these are the only sitcoms i watch

edit: Curb you Enthusian would be #2 on the list, but we no longer have HBO...i'll wait until the DVDs come out


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

1. HIMYM
2. The Office 
3. MNIE

I have to admit that I'm more into dramas and sci-fi than comedy so I may not be a great judge, but Kath & Kim which is now airing it's third season on Sundance is funnier than all three. Plus Kylie Minogue makes an appearance in this season!


----------



## DoubleAK (Sep 18, 2003)

1) Arrested 
2) Scrubs
3) Earl
4) Office
5) Simpsons

Funny how AD is on almost everyone's list, and yet it does so badly in the ratings! Is it only members of TC that know a good sitcom when they see it?!? 

And like newsposter, I don't watch any sitcom with a laugh track. I don't need jokes pointed out to me. I'll laugh at what I find humorous all on my own, thank you.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

My votes also go to Family Guy and My Name is Earl. I haven't seen a new episode of King of Queens in a while, but the reruns that I catch every now and then are still funny. 

Of course, I don't think any of these shows hold a candle to Seinfeld which is still funny and clever, even after seeing every episode multiple times.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

1) AD
2) The Office
3) Family Guy
4) My Name is Earl
5) Scrubs


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

two and a half men

Charlie is the best hard drinking, sharp witted, womanizing character on tv since Dan Fielding (John Larroquette) in the old Night Court series. It's obvious that Charlie Sheen just revels in that role.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

They all suck they haven't made a good sitcom since Soap


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Arrested Development
The Office
How I Met Your Mother


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

The Office
King of Queens
My Name is Earl


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My Name is Earl.


----------



## sweetspirit (Apr 15, 2005)

SCRUBS - and NOTHING else!


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

1. *The Ofiice* - My #1 overal all show as well
2. *Four Kings* - The surprise new show
3. *My Name Is Earl* - has its moments

*Arrested Development* - I haven't start watching the current season yet (i'm still on season two), but it would tie with The Office as best show on TV

*South Park* - Another favorite, although not on the list as there are currently no new episodes


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

1-FGuy
2-Reno 911 (can't believe no one else mentioned this one)
3-2-1/2


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

How i met your mother
according to jim
south park
rodney
freddie
and can I say the #1 classic that I still watch?! FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

King of Queens


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

in order...
My Name is Earl
Southpark
Weeds (funny, yes, sitcom, ?)
Living with Fran


----------

